# Why?



## Topper (Sep 13, 2006)

Why are some of the people that I see catching whiting calling them sea mullet? The fish is definately not a mullet, and that name is redundant anyhow 'cause all mullet live in the sea. I've fished the NC coast for 50 years and only heard this stuff in the last 10yrs or so. Truth be known, the species is actually a northern kingfish, but that WOULD muddy the waters, huh?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Well Id imagine that there are people up north asking why 'sea mullet aka kingfish aka whiting aka etc...' are being called whiting when they have a different 'whiting'...and why is a white perch called a white perch? It's a member of Moronidae not Percidae


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

heck i call em sea monkeys now lol


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Lots of folks around here call them roundhead. I call them tasty.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Im hungry


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Who cares they taste Grrrrrrrrrrate!!!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I call em sandwich.

don't forget the southern kingfish either...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

topper -- just as a "rose by any other name smells just as sweet" so a "mullet by any other name tastes just as good"

there are many regional names for different species in different regions.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

sea mullet, whiting, hard head, roundhead, southern and northern kingfish.

Me, I call em "*LUNCH*


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

TreednNC said:


> Well Id imagine that there are people up north asking why 'sea mullet aka kingfish aka whiting aka etc...' are being called whiting when they have a different 'whiting'...and why is a white perch called a white perch? It's a member of Moronidae not Percidae



LMAO!!!

So Treed - should we be callin' White Perch *White Morons* instead???


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

that's right. the way they bite stupidly fast would leave one to believe such.....but Christmas Eve we went out and marked them from 20'-40' deep in 40' of water, solid, and nigh a bite.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

We used to load up on white perch in the spring at a lake where I grew up in Maine. They were fun to catch and really good eatin'.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

yep...while i love the cold weather...a couple more months and the rods will bow with fat perch


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

I call them impossible to catch. I can't catch the suckers...even if people all around me are catching them. Heck, I had a buddy next to me on a boat catching them on cut bluefish and I couldn't get one on ANYTHING! 

Rumor is they are really good eating though!

The name thing is the typical local names given, for example:

Bowfin-blackfish, mudfish, chipique, cypress trouth, dogfish

It just all depends on where you are when you talk about them. Around here it's mostly all sea mullet, as aposed to jumping mullet or silver mullet which are two true mullet that range through here.


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

My aunt caught the first one I ever saw, 'bout mid '50s (year not temp.).

She told me it was a Virginia mullet. That was down at New Topsail Beach when Lewis Orr was a young man. Remember the Cracker Barrel before you got there?


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

ah, virginia mullet, now i know what we're talking about.
charlie


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Fish Hunter said:


> sea mullet, whiting, hard head, roundhead, southern and northern kingfish.
> 
> Me, I call em "*LUNCH*


I'd even go so far as to call them breakfast


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ok lets see how far back you go.*

Since they are Kingfish what TV/Radio Character said

"Hmmm,,Do Ruby Begonia ring bell"


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Been callin em mullet since my firsts trips to Hatteras in the early 80's as a kid , I guess because thats what the locals called them, got my first mullet citation last year 2lb 3 oz and it was darn good eatin .....D


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

its all about,being a up north type of person,or a southern boy,sea mullet isnt the only fish that is called by one or more names.one i heard when working fish pickup at oregon inlet was a greenleaping grassbass,for a mahi.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

mullet( finger, white, striped, corncob), as in the bait we use for flounder, trout, and red drum can often be foudn in freshwater portions of coastal rivers, and sometimes trapped in lakes, but they must go to the sea to breed.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Fireline20 said:


> Since they are Kingfish what TV/Radio Character said
> 
> "Hmmm,,Do Ruby Begonia ring bell"



hahahahaha -- you can't be that old, cuz i'm old & this is before my time -- that's from the old Amos & Andy radio show!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

LOL! The only show I could think of was "Fibber McGee & Molly" but I knew that wasn't right!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Everything I catch on hook and line is only classified as 3 things: 1) fish 2) shark 3) other.

Hence:
"I caught a fish today." 
"I caught a shark today."
"I caught something that wasn't a fish or a shark."

Makes life simple for me.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Nit Picking...*



Hannibal said:


> Everything I catch on hook and line is only classified as 3 things: 1) fish 2) shark 3) other.
> 
> Hence:
> "I caught a fish today."
> ...


Except that a shark IS a fish and therefore you only need to say:

a.)"I caught fish"
b.)"I didn't catch any fish."

Because if you catch something other than fish while fishing, then it doesn't count. lol:fishing:


----------

